# RunDLL error message



## villageofone (Aug 16, 2014)

I get this at startup but does not seem to hinder the computer. The top of the popup says RunDLL and in the box it says There was a problem starting, The parameter is incorrect. - The box does not refer to a particular file.

Please help. I am not very tech savy.


----------



## omega303 (Aug 16, 2014)

sounds like a virus to me!! some type of malware subject maybe run malwarebytes google it up!!! or something you uninstall that the path is not correct!!


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Lets see if the rundll starts up in normal places. Run TaskMaanger and go to the Startup tab, and Disable everything except your antivirus and firewall. Then reboot to see if the message goes away.


----------

